# Have you ever been a bully?



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

*bully* /ˈbo͝olē/

Noun: 
1. A person who uses strength or power to harm or intimidate those who are weaker.
2. Corned beef.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

In the past, yes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've been corned beef, yes.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I've been corned beef, yes.


This.
In fact, I'm CURRENTLY corned beef.
Feelsgoodman


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Does doing it to your younger sibling count? I wanted to stay an only child but my parents always stopped me from killing my little sister. The most I ever got in was a slap or two. Also when my dad would discipline my sister, I would go and watch. One time she had refused to clean her room for weeks and my dad got so pissed at her that he gave her one hard spank. She was furious, and was pleading for him to leave her room and that she would finally clean it. I enjoyed watching immensely.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

NO! I did have "money" bullies back in Elementary school


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

If I was ever a bully it was during elementary school. But isn't making fun of other kids normal at this age? I never beat people up or went out of my way to pick on someone. I did say some mean things though and did exclude people from games... if that counts as bullying.

There was always that one kid who always smelled like he **** his pants!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, maybe. Wasnt anything that serious though. I am not proud of it - there are many things I would have done differently.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I have never been a bully. Been bullied, though.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I am hesitant to say I've been a bully; I have no hesitation to say I've been a complete dickhead.


----------



## wanderer13 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have both been bullied and a bully. I only found out about the latter when years passed though and ppl told me at class gatherings "hey this bothered me a lot at that time"


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Marlon said:


> There was always that one kid who always smelled like he **** his pants!


 I had that guy in my classroom too. I don't know what the hell the smell was but it was bad.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> But isn't making fun of other kids normal at this age? I never beat people up or went out of my way to pick on someone. I did say some mean things though and did exclude people from games... if that counts as bullying.


I remember doing stuff like that... until I grew out of it in kindergarten because I realized it was not a good way to make friends. Does it count if you are less than 5 and never do it after that?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, in high school i used to hang with the bullies... I've done some pretty mean things that i regret..


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

To my brother when i was younger, but instead of telling me not to it would be my dad usually starting an argument himself. I feel guilty about that. Ive skitted a few times in primary school too but its random and nothing major or anything extreme and unusual.


----------



## Wallflower81 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've never been a bully, unless you count to myself. And I've never really been bullied either, unless again you count myself there.

I'm also pretty sure I've never been corned beef but then again some nights are a blur so it could've happened :b


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

From 5th to 7th grade, I liked to do things indirectly, like tape thorns to the seats of people I didn't like. I think there were other things, but I don't really remember anymore. I just know I never teased anyone in a mean way (friendly teasing between friends, yeah) or pushed anyone around, but I played pranks, stole things, lied to people and trapped someone in a classroom for the whole recess once, but I did have a conscience and secretly returned things, helped my victims feel better (who didn't know I was responsible for the prank or theft, which was kind of twisted and made me feel worse) and fessed up to things which I realized were pretty jerky of me to have done. I was a very unhappy kid during those years because of things that were going on at home and I think the basis of it is that I really wanted attention and to be liked, but was also angry, frustrated and really sad.

I always wanted to be a good person, but someone who really helped me with that was my 7th/8th grade teacher, who really liked me, paid attention to me, encouraged my strengths and even spent time with me after school, just shooting hoops, doing something fun or listening to me (sorry, so many commas in that sentence). I can't remember if it had to do with me lying or stealing, but he once asked me what kind of person I wanted to be. I told him that I wanted to be a good person and either I cried or I think I felt like crying. I liked him and didn't want to disappoint him, so after that, I tried my best to be my best and be kind and helpful to my classmates. I don't remember having behavioral problems anymore after the time I spent as his student, though unfortunately, high school sucked for me and I went on homestudy almost immediately. 

I had my own unpleasant experiences, but not often or extreme enough for me to consider myself as having been bullied, at least by kids at school. I think one of my worst experiences was when I was 8 years old and a group of teenagers pushed me into an electric fence. It was painful, I couldn't breathe and I almost missed the bus to go to school because it took me so long to get up. I also apparently narrowly missed out on getting beat up in high school by deciding not to show up that day. It wasn't just her by herself, but she sent a group to look for me, so my friend said. I never found out what I did to piss that girl off, but I assume it had to do with bumping into her as I was trying to get past to talk to the gym teacher after class...or maybe she was just jealous of my awesome thrift store socks.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Nope 
I would feel terrible...


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Regrettably, yeah sometimes...I was bullied a lot at school over a period of several years, and then this weird kid started following me around and I took out some of my frustration on him (only verbally)...I feel bad about it now.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No - I couldn't


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

No, Its not possible for me.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've tended to bully bullies, especially when I was younger. For example, while working at Weis at 18, I told this guy Andy, that if he picked on any of the younger kids I was going to throw him in the ice cream freezer for an hour, and pack his car full of snow, from floor to ceiling. He wouldn't stop, so I did just that.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a mental bully. Keeps the dumb ones in line or out of my way.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

no. i could never imagine doing something like that.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Slightly, I'm quite beefy. *giggle*


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> *bully* /ˈbo͝olē/
> 
> Noun:
> 1. A person who uses strength or power to harm or intimidate those who are weaker.


That's habitually uses it. I've done it to someone weaker to protect someone that was weaker than the person I used my force against but that does not make a bully.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I was once a bully before. Didn't last long. I was getting bullied so I figured that stooping to a bully's level would solve my problems. Well it didn't. Ended up hurting someone I really liked cause everyone else hated him. Worst mistake ever. Everyone could tell I liked him & he liked me so they would sing that stupid 'sitting in a tree' song.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

roylee1970 said:


> That's habitually uses it. I've done it to someone weaker to protect someone that was weaker than the person I used my force against but that does not make a bully.


:? I agree, that doesn't mean you were a bully. I think we should go by society's definition instead of the textbook one: a jerkwad who uses their power for selfish reasons to push other people around. I was never a bully in either sense, but I think that the way it's defined simply isn't how we apply it today and that the definition has changed and become more specific. (I'm surprised at how many people here were bullies though :|, well actually, the more I think about it the less surprised I am honestly. I'll elaborate if someone wants me to, I just don't feel like writing it right now lol)


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I have "bullied" bullies online before (I'm using the term loosely, I make snarky comments sometimes when I am defensive mode but am not truly out to hurt anyone). I realize now this is futile. There are only two possibilites:

1. Either I am overreacting and am hurting the feelings of someone who doesn't deserve it... or 

2. I am attacking someone without a conscience, and I will have no influence over them.

Either way it is futile.


----------



## Kage (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure if this counts as bullying (it's probably worse) but when I was in primary and had no friends some kid befriended me (he made the effort because I was painfully shy). We only hung out a couple of times and would chuck acorns around and then I made a bunch of new friends, he asked to hang out but I said I didn't want to because it was boring just tossing acorns... I saw him around a couple of times in high school and really wanted to say sorry but didn't know how to without being awkward...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, in 6th grade I wanted my friend to think I was cool so we bullied/teased this one kid for being a 'white nerd' and this girl, and in 7th grade I joined in when an entire class of boys were messing with this one guy, and in 5th grade I also made fun of this guy behind his back


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Used to bully my best friend over ten years ago. Kinda regret it now, but meh, I've removed everyone from my life that I was once friends with, so it doesn't matter much anymore.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope ermm perhaps, now that I think about it. In fifth grade, my entire class was rather antagonistic towards the new girl that joined our class in the middle of the year. People would say stupid things like how she had germs... similar to cooties but it wasn't a gender thing... it was our class vs. her. It was pathetic. And I should've spoken up... but I didn't. What a way to welcome a new girl to our school. Collectively, we were horrible. :/


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I was bully to a kid when I was in middle school. He was the class scape goat. I hope he turned out alright.


----------

